# Attaching Bench Dog Pro Max router table extension to SawStop PCS



## sawdent (Jul 7, 2013)

Has anyone attached a Bench Dog Pro Max router table extension (left) to a SawStop PCS? The holes match up, but I'm concerned about the weight of a cast iron extension w/router cantilevered out from the table. Legs, maybe? I love the router table, but I took it off an old left tilt contractor saw when I upgraded to the SawStop and hate to part with it as it was rather pricey. Perhaps I could build a cabinet under it with adjustable casters/leveler feet and attach/detach from the saw with the four bolts (grade 8) to suit my needs/uses and to move the saw in my small shop to rip long lumber. Thoughts?


----------



## geraldvg (Jul 5, 2013)

This is the response I got from Bench Dog to about the same question (Hope it helps.):

Hello Gerald,

Thanks for your email. The Bench Dog ProMax RT is not intended to be used as an extension on a table saw. The size (24" x 32") doesn't conform to any table saw dimensions, nor are there any mounting holes in the side flanges of the ProMax Rt. SawStop tables are 30" deep.

I did find a link for using the Bench Dog ProMax Extension (40-102) with a SawStop table saw, http://lumberjocks.com/projects/43490

I hope this information will be useful in your decision.

Regards,

Bill W.

Bench Dog Tools

[email protected]


----------



## sawdent (Jul 7, 2013)

I do have the model 40-102 Pro-Max table saw extension. The SawStop PCS models have a 27" width table, same as the Pro-Max extension and the mounting holes match up, but the fence rail mounting holes do not. However, building a router table to allow optional attachment to the saw would force me to leave the mounting edge exposed with access to the screw holes. As most of my routing needs can be accomplished on a 27×16" table with the fence that comes with the Pro-Max, the ability to attach this proposed table to the saw would give me the ability to use my saw fence for pieces that extend beyond the back edge of the router table, when or if the need arises, though I'd have to remove it to use the mobile base on the saw by removing the mounting bolts. Since the proposed cabinet would be built with a precision height adjustment feature, this would be easy. Simply attaching legs to the router table extension would allow me to use the mobile base on the saw cabinet, but in my small shop, a table long enough to add a mattress and sleep Shaquille O'Neall comfortably doesn't leave much room to manuever. In this setting, adaptability is key. Perhaps I've managed to convince my self to use my Pro-Max top to build a router table.


----------



## Joshhulbert (Nov 26, 2013)

This is definitely doable, but there are a couple catches. As Russell pointed out you won't have holes in the rails that match the ProMax. This isn't the end of the world - you can put a couple of your own in. It does limit you on moving the saw. Mine stays put, so the mobile base wasn't too much of a concern, but if you did want to be able to roll it around without taking things apart that's going to be too much weight off to the side for the base to handle. 
I built a storage cabinet under my extension which also adds a good deal of support.

You can read more about my setup and the steps I took at http://modernclassicscustom.com/2013/10/07/sawstop-revisited-router-table/


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

I think maybe we're talking about two different products on this thread.

Benchdog makes two different cast iron router tables. The Promax is meant to be added as a TS wing. This is what I think the OP is inquiring about.

The Promax RT is a stand alone router table meant to built onto a cabinet. That's what I think Gerald is referring to in his post.

I wouldn't use the Promax in the TS unless I could bolt it up to the fence rails, as well as the center section of the TS. My two cents.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

nwbusa is correct. Will they take back the rt so you can get the one designed for tablesaws? I have the promax attached to my saw and would not have it any other way. Space is always an issue. Could rt stand for router table?


----------

